# 17 week old puppy’s 1 Testicle went back up



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

The testicle still has some time to come down, I would give him some time and see if it comes down again.

That being said, my boy was cryptorchid. The second testicle was present at 8 weeks but gone at 10 and didn't come back down. I was pretty determined to have him keep his testicles so I did a lot of research on cryptorchidism and how safe it was to wait before neutering a cryptorchid dog. My goal was to keep him intact as long as possible, even if that meant I had to resort to less popular surgeries - I contemplated having a partial neuter done on him, vasectomy, etc. Through my research, I found that the biggest issue with cryptorchid dogs was the risk of torsion (aka the testicle twisting around). Torsion causes the dog a lot of pain and could eventually lead to the testicle becoming cancerous. However, testicular cancer is not terribly common and has a relatively easy cure compared to something like hip dysplasia.

I waited to get my boy neutered at 2 years old without any ill effects to his health and without impacting his growth negatively. His undescended testicle was found next to his bladder, so his surgery and recovery period were much more in depth. He had three incision sites and had to be on crate rest for 14 days. However, if your boy's testicle stays in his inguinal canal, his surgery probably won't be as invasive and he'll have an easier recovery period. Generally, a vet will be able to palpate for the undescended testicle and let you know if they can feel it.


----------



## Alid34 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yeah I’ve been reading up on it all night and it seems having him neutered before 18 months is more dangerous then the Cryptorchidism. Everything I’m reading says neutering to young can cause a bunch of things later on in life.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ok, so you might find this well weird. You can massage his testicles and help them come down. Prism can better explain it but from what I was told you just gently massage the testicles downwards.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I did a search, found a few threads discussing this that may be helpful-

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...breed-standard/431642-cryptorchid-neuter.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vet-bilateral-cryptorchidism-please-help.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...cryptorchid-undescended-testicle-gr-mate.html


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

My boy was cryptorchid from the beginning. We had two vets tell us to neuter him at 5 months and I refuse to see them anymore. The reason vets want to neuter them earlier when they are cryptorchid is because it significantly increases the chance of testicular cancer in the one that didn't drop (although some vets are still stuck on neutering/spaying at 6 months which is mind boggling). We waited until he was 15 months to neuter him. He was done growing by then, so my breeder and I both felt like it was a good compromise and our vet was on board with waiting that long.

Also, if you got him from a reputable breeder, they will likely reimburse you for the extra cost of the cryptorchid neuter because it is a genetic defect.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Which side is down? 
If it is the right you have a decent shot at massaging the left down- if it is the left, that cord is longer and the saying (breeder saying) if 'only the left is down, they are right out the door' would apply... right probably will not descend.


----------



## Alid34 (Feb 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Which side is down?
> If it is the right you have a decent shot at massaging the left down- if it is the left, that cord is longer and the saying (breeder saying) if 'only the left is down, they are right out the door' would apply... right probably will not descend.


His right one is down, I’ve tried feeling around as best as I could to see if I can feel the other, but he’s 4 months of all puppy so it’s hard lol. I believe I’m going to wait to have him neutered until he’s 14 to 18 months of age. She just made it seem like he was going to develop cancer like soon if I didn’t have it done. But everything I’m reading is if you don’t ever have it done they can develop testicular cancer later in life. I will be contacting the breeder today to see if they have ever experienced this with past puppies.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Put him on your lap with his back against your belly- 
take your thumb and put it at his groin, above the scrotum- put your other fingers on that hand below his scrotum. Manipulate your thumb towards the scrotum with little dipping movements and try to find the missing one. If you feel it, like a pearl, quit dipping and start trying to maneuver it into the scrotum. Once there, plan to stay there for 10 min or so, holding the testicle where it should be. Repeat daily at least once.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Prism Goldens said:


> Put him on your lap with his back against your belly-
> take your thumb and put it at his groin, above the scrotum- put your other fingers on that hand below his scrotum. Manipulate your thumb towards the scrotum with little dipping movements and try to find the missing one. If you feel it, like a pearl, quit dipping and start trying to maneuver it into the scrotum. Once there, plan to stay there for 10 min or so, holding the testicle where it should be. Repeat daily at least once.


LOL - Robin - I love you! :laugh:

No seriously I do - I love your wealth of information and experience in general - actually I'm in awe of you. But this just made me smile for some reason. 

In all seriousness - folks, this is what you look for in a breeder. To have someone like Robin at your fingertips and know that most likely - she's going to have experience in, or at least access to information about your situation is invaluable.


----------



## Alid34 (Feb 21, 2018)

Prism Goldens said:


> Put him on your lap with his back against your belly-
> take your thumb and put it at his groin, above the scrotum- put your other fingers on that hand below his scrotum. Manipulate your thumb towards the scrotum with little dipping movements and try to find the missing one. If you feel it, like a pearl, quit dipping and start trying to maneuver it into the scrotum. Once there, plan to stay there for 10 min or so, holding the testicle where it should be. Repeat daily at least once.


I tried and still can’t feel anything. I’m starting to think it’s lost lol. I did although contact the breeder and she said she has never had a puppy experience this, but said she would gladly compensate for half of the surgery when I’m ready to do it.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

rabernet said:


> LOL - Robin - I love you! /images/GoldenretrieverForum_2016/smilies/tango_face_smile_big.png
> 
> No seriously I do - I love your wealth of information and experience in general - actually I'm in awe of you. But this just made me smile for some reason.
> 
> In all seriousness - folks, this is what you look for in a breeder. To have someone like Robin at your fingertips and know that most likely - she's going to have experience in, or at least access to information about your situation is invaluable.


I second this statement. When she was explaining it to me I got quite the laugh and my wife had tears in her eyes when I explained it to her as well.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Alid34 said:


> I tried and still can’t feel anything. I’m starting to think it’s lost lol. I did although contact the breeder and she said she has never had a puppy experience this, but said she would gladly compensate for half of the surgery when I’m ready to do it.


So just keep trying, maybe while you're watching tv and he's relaxed, if you find it there is hope....
and to the rest of you hooligans, I am glad my random bits of knowledge are good for a chuckle here and there lol!


----------



## Furbaby Mums (Jan 5, 2021)

What made it *go back up*? 
And if it was down then went back up is it still genetics or an accident that caused it? My guys went back up.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did it stay up? puppies testes go up and down for quite a few months, but assuming he drew it back up (because it's not arbitrary but an action) and it never came down again, who knows.... there are several mechanisms by why a dog ends up with 1 testicle in his scrotum. Add another to zero testes in the scrotum. I'd be inclined to blame that magical 'closing of the inquinal ring' even though in all reality it's not a magic ring, nor does it close like a door.. You might consider (if he's still under 6 mo old) taking him to a veterinary accupuncturist - there are herbs and needles for this condition. DK if they work, the one person I know who followed that regime and also testosterone injections did not get the testicles down, but her case was never down. And another person I know whose boy pup pulled them up did get them down w needles/massage/herbs.


----------

